# Pallet Gear vs MIDI controller/Contour Shuttle



## Win (Jan 5, 2017)

I got a kit of Pallet Gear for Christmas but that was before I found Victoria's reviews/blogs about Lightroom gadgets and the discussion thread that preceded her reviews. I am now wondering if I should return it in favor of a MIDI controller (the one that Neil Creek demoed in his video looks pretty awesome, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68n95wA3mas) or the Contour Shuttle. 

Any summary thoughts that anyone wants to share? I know the posts were made about 9 months ago so there may be some additional thoughts since then.

Thanks!
Win


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 6, 2017)

How are you finding the Palette Win? Some people clearly like it, so I wouldn't want to sway you too strongly.


----------



## Win (Jan 6, 2017)

The gear just arrived yesterday and I haven't installed the app yet so I haven't tried it out. Plan on doing that today


----------

